# OH NO!!!!!!!! is it o.k. still



## mike johnson (Nov 4, 2013)

I started to cold smoke some buckboard bacon yesterday around 10am I just jumped out of bead realizing that I never pulled it out of the smoker. its currently 39 degrees out side but it was in the smoker for 18 hours. Smoke for the first 5 hours. Is it still o.k. ( don't start drinkin beer with old friends while smoking is my new rule).


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 4, 2013)

As long it is has been cured it should be in great shape. Give it some more smoke if you want.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 4, 2013)

yes it was cured. I even let it go a few extra days with the cure on it.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 4, 2013)

, I'm sorry for laughing, but I have done the same thing myself.......... Mine was sausage.......I fell asleep in my chair, my wife put me to bed. The next morning I started looking for my sausage in the kitchen and it dawned on me that I never brought it in, after I did and was able to taste it, it was fantastic!!!! It seems like it was able to cold smoke for several more hours after I turned off the gas, the wood keep on smoking it........ As long as it was cured and with it as cold as it was, you should be fine....... Oh, BTW......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......ShoneyBoy........


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 4, 2013)

Ill take some pics later today after I partially freeze, slice and vacume seal.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 4, 2013)

And I thought I was the only one who does stuff like that.......:biggrin:


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is the picture of the finished product.













image.jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Nov 5, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Nov 5, 2013)

Mike, morning...... Nice do on the BBB......   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 5, 2013)

....Looks great !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan - firecraft (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. Almost 11 lbs. I left some in chunks that I can use in stews.


----------

